# Live Aboard Kid Christmas Gifts?



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

I was just wondering what kinds of toys other live aboard families either have, or are thinking about getting for the kiddos this season.

This is our first Christmas aboard, and we have been trying to stress to grandparent types that experiences would probably be better. On the other hand, they really want to have presents to open in the morning as well. 

Any great ideas??

If you have suggestions for a 8 year old girl and 5 year old boy in particular, but any age is fine.


----------



## wouldrathersail (Mar 5, 2012)

Fishing poles? Nature/fish guide books? Tavern puzzles are small and challenging, always a time killer for me when I was young on a boat (not a liveaboard kid though).


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

Our nieces / nephews aren't liveaboards, but we usually give them iTunes gift cards. That would easily fit on a boat and be useful if your kids have iPods. 

Santa always left candy, gum, flashlights or pocketknives in my stocking as a kid. The latter two would actually be helpful to have around.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the 8 year old would really like a radar system, and the 5 year old would really love a new chart plotter with a auto pilot. Or at least that is what I would tell the grandparents.

:laugher:laugher

Though I think fishing gear, pocket knife, and perhaps a small pair of binoculars sound good. Books are compact, or perhaps an e-reader like a Kindle or Nook.


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

lol - actually, the 5 year old keeps talking about how he wants a GPS now ever since someone came to his pre-school and did a show and tell about geocatching - I keep trying to explain to him that we actually already have that capability, but he keeps going on and on about how he wants his OWN GPS.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

A used outboard motor that they can call their own? Teach 'em how to do repairs and let them putz around on dinghy...


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Camera, slingshot, Led lites or a back pack. Maybe a pirate teloscope, or a parascope. Metal detector , swim fins & goggles, Small shovel and pail...Dale


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Camera, slingshot, Led lites or a back pack. Maybe a pirate teloscope, or a parascope. Metal detector , swim fins & goggles, Small shovel and pail...Dale


I can just see the 6 year old cutting a hole in the deck for parascope! I remember getting a small parascope that I could use to look around corners and over things, I loved that thing.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Legos, fishing supplies (especially a casting net), matchbox cars, battleship (travel size), water balls to take to shore and throw, books (or better yet, a amazon gift card if they have a kindle which I am a huge fan of for boats), and playing cards like U-Ghi-O, Magic, or Pokemon. We also give them flashlights, a night-sky calendar (great app on the phone), DVD's like Annie's Ocean Life: Ocean Life From A to Z Book and DVD: Cynthia Stierle, Annie Crawley: 9780794412227: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61MAGJ051GL

I personally would not get a child anything for a boat that has a point or sharp edge. On a boat, they can be dangerous. This especially includes pocket knives.

There you go...

Brian


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Our daughter liked Art Supplies and kits when she was a little girl and she and my wife spent many hours making "creations" that decorated our bulkheads (some still do), overhead and trip logs (verses Deck Log which is entirely ship's business oriented). Somewhat older, the kids liked model kits. See Hobbymasters - Ship Wood Models as an example.

Kid's books can be fun, particularly if you do a family "story hour" in the evening--an hour when everyone gathers and shares the reading of a book, each reading aloud for a while, with appropriate voices for each character. (A far preferable pass-time than watching a movie in my view.)

FWIW...


----------

